# Dog groomer



## frankieloveseddie

Hi,

Is there a specific name for a dog groomer in Italian when referring to it as a profession?  I can only find the words for groom (governare, strigliare, curare) but am not sure which should be used in this context?

I need to know because it is my profession.

Grazie mille


----------



## Benzene

Hi, frankieloveseddie!

The person breeds  the dogs to sell only them has called  "*allevatore di cani*".

The person trains the dogs to defense, to guard, to rescue, etc has called "*istruttore di can*i" or "*conduttore*".

Bye,

Benzene


----------



## frankieloveseddie

Hi Benzene,

What I do is more like hair dressing for dogs - I bathe them and cut their hair, nails etc, I don't breed or train them.  

Thanks


----------



## silentspring

frankieloveseddie said:


> Hi Benzene,
> 
> What I do is more like hair dressing for dogs - I bathe them and cut their hair, nails etc, I don't breed or train them.
> 
> Thanks


 
Hello frankieloveseddie,
usually I wash my little white terrier Cassandra by myself, but every now and again I bring her to a "Toilette per Animali" therefore the word you're looking for should be "toilettatore" but it's not on my Italian dictionary, so maybe I've just made a word up. I think people mostly use phrases like 'porto il cane a lavare' or maybe jokingly say 'porto il cane dal parruchiere' (hairdresser). 
All the best
silentspring
live and learn


----------



## london calling

Hello, everyone!

I've read all your posts and had a quick google; silentspring, the word "toilettatore" exists and it means "dog groomer"!

The other word is "tosacani", but it's become a bit of a joke: my husband doesn't go to the barber's, he goes to the "tosacani" (very true! His barber's fine for him because he hasn't got much hair left, but when my son goes he comes back looking like he's had a fight with a lawnmower!).

Bye!


----------



## silentspring

Hello London Calling, thanks for checking. I checked in a different way, with my dog groomer friend and she says "toilettatore"  and "toilettatrice" are correct, that's what they call themselves.
I suppose the word isn't on the dictionary yet because it's new. 

Silentspring
live and learn


----------



## frankieloveseddie

That's great  I'm assuming I can go with either toilettatore or toilettatrice?  It's been so hard finding an answer to that question, I'm so glad I finally know what to call myself!

Grazie mille


----------



## Murphy

frankieloveseddie said:


> That's great  I'm assuming I can go with either toilettatore or toilettatrice? It's been so hard finding an answer to that question, I'm so glad I finally know what to call myself!
> 
> Grazie mille


 "Toilettatrice" if you are a lady, "toilettatore" if you are a man.

Ps. Can I have a trim?


----------



## frankieloveseddie

I know this post is quite old now but for anyone else who may be looking for an answer to this question, it seems the most popular name for 'dog groomer' in Italy is 'toelettatura cani'


----------



## london calling

frankieloveseddie said:


> I know this post is quite old now but for anyone else who may be looking for an answer to this question, it seems the most popular name for 'dog groomer' in Italy is 'toelettatura cani'


That means dog grooming, not dog groomer!


----------



## frankieloveseddie

Ah ok, thanks LC!


----------



## mimimarie

I've read the previous discussion on "dog groomer" though,  I want to make it sure that " dog groomer " is called " toilettatrice" (female) in italian language.
Or should I say "toilettatrice di cani" ?


----------



## luway

I'd add also "di cani", because people who have never owned dogs might not know how a dog groomer is called, that way you give them some 'context' to pick the expression up more quickly.
By the way, the term I've always heard is "to*e*lettatore (if it's a man)/toelettatrice (if it's a woman)", with "e", not "i"


----------



## Holymaloney

mimimarie said:


> I've read the previous discussion on "dog groomer" though, I want to make it sure that " dog groomer " is called " toilettatrice" (female) in italian language.
> Or should I say "toilettatrice di cani" ?


Hi m !
There are also toilettatrici di _*gatti *_so if you need to specify that the groomer you are talking about is a _*dog *_groomer, then yes, you should say *toilettatrice di cani.
*Cheers


----------



## mimimarie

luway,

 Thank you for a precise answer. And thank you for helping me always  
 Allora, posso scrivere " Domani mattina accampagna il mio cane alla toelettatrice di cani." ?


----------



## mimimarie

Holymaloney,

 Ciao. And thank you for giving me an advice.
 Well.... luway wrote that she would spell the word "to*e*lettatrice" and you wrote "to*i*lettatrice", now which is correct???


----------



## luway

Hello mimimarie 

Searching for it, Google gives me 2.770.000 results for 'toelettatore' and '2700' for 'toilettatore'. Sincerely, I had never heard "toilettatore" before, but perhaps in certain areas that's more common.

As for your sentence: Who brings the dog to the toelettatrice, tomorrow? You or someone else? Because what you wrote is correct, but it means that someone else goes there: "Domani mattina (lui/lei) accampagna il mio cane *d*alla toelettatrice di cani (or: a fare la toeletta)." If you want to say that you are the one that will go, then: "Domani mattina accampagno il mio cane *d*alla toelettatrice di cani (or: a fare la toeletta)".

Also: since you mention also your dog, then there's probably no need to add 'di cani', "Domani mattina accampagno il mio cane *d*alla toelettatrice di cani/Domani mattina accampagno il mio cane a fare la toeletta".


----------



## Lorena1970

The correct one in Italian is "to*e*lettatore" because in Italian we say "fare toeletta" to mean take a shower, wash one's hairs and finally wear a make-up (if a woman) or similar things. And this is valid as well for dog, cats and any other animal.


----------



## Verse

Io non direi mai "accompagno il cane dalla toelettatrice[/ dal toelettatore]" ma "porto il cane a fare la toeletta" (come già suggerito da luway).


----------



## luway

Verse said:


> ..."porto il cane a fare la toeletta".



Vero!! 
(presa dalla _to*e*letta_ e dalla concordanza soggetto/verbo mi era del tutto sfuggito...)


----------



## mimimarie

luway,

 Thank you again  for responding to my question. And sorry for taking your time! But according to you, Lorena1970 and Verse, the right word seems " to*e*lettatore/to*e*lettatrice"
 And I found that I made at least 2mistakes to make the sentence I put in my previous post.
 I wanted to say, " Tomorrow morning, _I_ take my dog to a dog groomer." And I also made a mistake on the spelling the word "accompagnare".

 So the right sentence according to your suggestion would be,
  " Domani mattina accompagno il mio cane dalla toelettatrice/toelettatore."
  " Domani mattina accompagno il mio cane a fare la toeletta."

Yes, you're right. I take my dog to a dog groomer, then it's obvious that the groomer is working on dogs, then I should omit the word "i cani" in this case to make the sentence sound good.

 Grazie mille luway!!


----------



## You little ripper!

I'm curious! It's been made clear that "toilettatore" is not the correct word here but would the first part of that word be pronounced the way the French pronounce it or is it Italianized?


----------



## mimimarie

Lorena 1970,

 Thank you for giving me a good example! It's very kind of you!

Verse,

 Thank you for correcting the sentence.
 Now I found that luway agrees with what you wrote, then I should say,

 " Domani mattina porto il mio cane a fare la toeletta."

 Mmmmmm. OK.
 Then, can I also say,

  "Domani mattina porto il mio cane dalla toelettatrice." ??

Charles Costante,

 We should wait for an answer from native speakers


----------



## gandolfo

Charles Costante said:


> I'm curious! It's been made clear that "toilettatore" is not the correct word here but would the first part of that word be pronounced the way the French pronounce it or is it Italianized?



Mon chazzie..... it's pronounced the French way....it's more sophisticated


----------



## You little ripper!

gandolfo said:


> Mon chazzie..... it's pronounced the French way....it's more sophisticated


Thanks, Fifi! I was intrigued because some Anglicized French words are pronounced à la française and there are others that aren't.


----------



## Verse

gandolfo said:


> it's pronounced the French way



Non sono d'accordo. "Toilettatore" è un termine inesistente, e comunque non ho mai sentito nessuno dire "tualettatore"! Se diaciamo "tualèt" è perché pronunciamo una parola francese: "toilettes". L'inglese "toilet" non è mai entrato nell'uso comune.



mimimarie said:


> "Domani mattina porto il mio cane dalla toelettatrice." ??



You can. But it's not so common. (Remember that "toelettatrice" is a female dog groomer, while "toelettatore" is a male one).


----------



## mimimarie

Verse,

 Grazie mille della tua risposta.
 Well, actually, _in Japan_ most of the dog groomers are female  And the one I usually ask my dog is also a female.
 But thank you for explaining me a lot on this thread!!!!


----------



## ray.

Charles Costante said:


> I'm curious! It's been made clear that "toilettatore" is not the correct word here but would the first part of that word be pronounced the way the French pronounce it or is it Italianized?


Hi, Charles, la parola originale è francese :
*'toilette',* e venne adottata in italiano con la pronuncia _'tualè[t]' ;_ questa forma è rimasta principalmente per indicare in maniera _chic_ il *'bagno'* (W.C) _(scusi, dov'è la 'tualet'?)
_La parla venne italianizzata prima (18° secolo) in_ 'teletta'_, che era la traduzione letterale:_ 'piccola tela',_ poi in [to*e*letta] 'toletta', forma che era in uso durante il fascismo (e nel primo dopoguerra), che stabilì con la forza la 'purezza' della lingua oltre che della razza.

La forma rimasta in uso ora è *'toelètta*' pronuciata in italiano com'è scritta (cura della persona)
'toilettatura' si usa ancora oggi in etologia e antropologia
['toelettatura',] *'toelettatore' *è un neologismo e significa_ solamente _'chi ha cura degli animali', specificare è superfluo se si dice _'porto il cane dal toelettatore', 'corso per toelettatore'

_


----------



## You little ripper!

ray. said:


> Hi, Charles, la parola originale è francese :
> *'toilette',* e venne adottata in italiano con la pronuncia _'tualè[t]' ;_ questa forma è rimasta principalmente per indicare in maniera _chic_ il *'bagno'* (W.C) _(scusi, dov'è la 'tualet'?)
> _La parla venne italianizzata prima (18° secolo) in_ 'teletta'_, che era la traduzione letterale:_ 'piccola tela',_ poi in [to*e*letta] 'toletta', forma che era in uso durante il fascismo (e nel primo dopoguerra), che stabilì con la forza la 'purezza' della lingua oltre che della razza.
> 
> La forma rimasta in uso ora è *'toelètta*' pronuciata in italiano com'è scritta (cura della persona)
> 'toilettatura' si usa ancora oggi in etologia e antropologia
> ['toelettatura',] *'toelettatore' *è un neologismo e significa_ solamente _'chi ha cura degli animali', specificare è superfluo se si dice _'porto il cane dal toelettatore', 'corso per toelettatore'
> 
> _


 Very interesting! Thanks, ray.


----------



## gandolfo

Hi Verse
Mmm to the English ear in Italy toilette is pronounced with a "French" accent.....in the same way perrrrrrformAnce, or REport are pronounced with a pseudo English accent. Being a regular visitor to the dog wash (as I call it) I hear toilettatore/trice/toelettatore/trice pronounced by Romans with a Frenchesque accent...and no I don't live in Parioli 

I have seen toilette written outside the "dog wash" so it does exist...be it "right" or "wrong"


----------



## Verse

gandolfo said:


> Hi Verse
> Mmm to the English ear in Italy toilette is pronounced with a "French" accent..... it is french! in the same way perrrrrrformAnce, or REport are pronounced with a pseudo English accent. Being a regular visitor to the dog wash (as I call it) I hear toilettatore/trice/toelettatore/trice pronounced by Romans with a Frenchesque accent...and no I don't live in Parioli ok, allora d'ora in poi ascolterò con più attenzione i nostri concittadini (pariolini e non)
> 
> I have seen toilette written outside the "dog wash" so it does exist...be it "right" or "wrong" non ne dubito, non facciamo che appendere cartelli con scritte sbagliate


----------



## gandolfo

Hi verse
I know toelette/toilette is French the English have stolen many French words!! 
What's funny is the French word "stage" is pronounced not with a French accent, "stàj", but with an English one "_stèig" _well at least when I've heard it pronounced!


----------



## Verse

Sì, ma stage è scritto nello stesso modo sia in francese che in inglese, perciò pronunciarlo alla francese o all'inglese è (per lo più) una questione di scelta (io dico staj). Mentre quando diciamo "tualèt", teoricamente stiamo leggendo la parola "toilettes" che è SOLO francese. Voi l'avete assimilata, è vero, ma la scrivete diversamente (toilet, toilets). O mi sbaglio?


----------



## gandolfo

Yes verse we write toilet We also write "stage" but its meaning, as you know, is completely different in English and translates as "palco". I endlessly have to correct people who believe "stage" is the English for "tirocinio" ...."_I am doing a stage_" "_Really are you... and what's that when it's at home?_"


----------



## Verse

gandolfo said:


> Yes verse we write toilet We also write "stage" but its meaning, as you know, is completely different in English and translates as "palco". I endlessly have to correct people who believe "stage" is the English for "tirocinio" ...."_I am doing a stage_" "_Really are you... and what's that when it's at home?_"


Oh, right 
But still: why should we pronounce "toilettes" [toilet]? It is NOT an option! You see what I mean? I'll keep looking for a reverse example...

Ok, maybe I've got it: "partenaire" which is an old frenchified anglicism. We write and pronounce this word the english way (more or less). Perciò un francese non avrebbe motivo di chiedersi come mai diciamo [partner], anziché [partenèr]...


----------



## ray.

Verse said:


> I'll keep looking for a reverse example...


Hi, verse, non stressare i neuroni, un esempio inverso non c'è, perchè 'stage' è un caso particolare. 

L'italiano ha preso parole dal francese per secoli, fino agli anni '60; questo flusso è stato poi, improvvisamente, sostituito da un flusso di parole inglesi. Tutto qua.
La gente pensa semplicemente che_ 'stage'_,  come tutti gli altri termini stranieri che usiamo oggi, venga dall'inglese, e lo pronuncia di conseguenza, all'inglese.


----------



## Verse

No, cercavo un esempio inverso di toilet (francesismo anglicizzato d una parola francese entrata nell'uso comune italiano), ovvero un anglicismo francesizzato di una parola inglese entrata nell'uso comune italiano. E l'ho trovato, vedi il post #35


----------



## Tellure

Comunque ho trovato "tolettista di cani" (più in generale "tolettista di animali"): 

cliclavoro.gov.it

Infatti esiste "tolettista":


> *tolettista* s. m. e f. [der. di toletta] (pl. m. _-i_),  non com. – Nella classificazione professionale, denominazione generica  di chi provvede alle varie operazioni per la cura estetica e igienica  della persona.


treccani.it


----------



## ray.

Tellure said:


> Infatti esiste "tolettista":treccani.it


'tolettista'* non. com.* (vuol dire desueto) è ancora più desueto di 'toletta' *poco com., *che resiste almeno nella locuzione 'fare toletta'



Verse said:


> No, cercavo un esempio inverso di toilet (*francesismo anglicizzato d una parola francese *entrata nell'uso comune italiano), ovvero un* anglicismo francesizzato di una parola inglese *entrata nell'uso comune italiano. E l'ho trovato, vedi il post #35


_'toilet_[te]' non è quello che pensi, è passato più o meno contemporaneamente dai tempi del re sole all'Inghilterra e all'italia: in inglese, come in italiano, conserva la pronuncia francese nel senso di 'fare toletta' e di 'mise'
_'partner'_ è invece passato dal francese _[parcener_] all'inglese e di là è poi passato da noi, tale e quale


----------



## Verse

ray. said:


> _'toilet_[te]' non è quello che pensi, è passato più o meno contemporaneamente dai tempi del re sole all'Inghilterra e all'italia: in inglese, come in italiano, conserva la pronuncia francese nel senso di 'fare toletta' e di 'mise'



ah, non sapevo si usasse anche in inglese. Allora, a maggior ragione, è impensabile pronunciarlo come l'inglese toilet.



ray. said:


> _'partner'_ è invece passato dal francese _[parcener_] all'inglese e di là è poi passato da noi, tale e quale



e partenaire da dove viene?


----------

